# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الثلاثاء 19 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الثلاثاء 19 يناير 2021م

#مجاهد الدوش


#الصدي 

#المريخ يواجه هلال التبلدى في أقوى نزال بالجوهرة ليلا.
#تأجيل جديد لإجتماع لجنة شئَؤن اللاعبين لحسم قضية ثلاثي المريخ والصدي تكشف الأسباب.
#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... هدف الجزولي وحماقة الديكتاتور..

#الاحمر الوهاج

#الاحمر الوهاج تكشف تفاصيل صادمة حول تعديلات النظام.
#فترة تسجيلات قصيرة دعما للقمة قبل المجموعات.. والمريخ وهلال التبلدى في أقوى المواجهات.
#المريخ يستعد لهلال الأبيض من اركويت.
#أكد التئام اوضاع اللاعبين اليوم.. معتصم عبدالسلام : سنعقد الاجتماع وفق المادة ظ¥ظ£/ظ¢ وتفويض مجلس الإدارة. 
#الفاتح باني : لن نعاقب لاعب الهلال بدون شكوي.
#الفرنسي يركز على الوسط والجزولي يواصل التألق وكنان يدخل خيارات المباراة.
#المعد البدني بن قابلية : المريخ ناد كبير وشرف لي أن أعمل به.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هدفان أمام المريخ في مواجهة الاُبَيِّض
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 

يخوض  المريخ متصدر الدوري، مساء الثلاثاء، تحديا جديدا وذلك بإستضافته فريق  الهلال الاُبَيِّض، ضمن الأسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز  لكرة القدم في الموسم الذي يحمل الرقم 26 للمسابقة.

ويسعى المريخ  لتحقيق عدة أهداف أمام الاُبَيِّض، أهمها تعزيز الصدارة وعدم التفريط فيها،  إلى جانب تدعيم سجله بأفضل مسيرة الانتصارات متتالية في المسابقة، وهو  العدد 4، حيث فقد الخرطوم الوطني فرصة نيل ذلك الشرف بعد خسارته المفاجئة  أمام هلال الساحل.

وتساوى المريخ بعد فوزه على الأمل عطبرة، في عدد مرات الفوز المتتالي مع الخرطوم الوطني بواقع 3 مباريات لكل فريق.

ويتصدر  المريخ برصيد 10 نقاط، وتفصله نقطة واحد عن أقرب مطاردين له، هما الخرطوم  الوطني وهلال الساحل، ونقطتين عن نده التقليدي الهلال صاحب الترتيب الرابع.

أما  الهلال الاُبَيِّض الذي يحتل الترتيب  ال16 والأخير بنقطة واحدة فقط من 4  مباريات، وهو ترتيب لم يحدث في تاريخ منذ صعوده للممتاز قبل 5 مواسم،  فيتوقع أن تكون ردة فعله مختلفة في مباراته غدا الثلاثاء أمام المريخ، وذلك  لاستعادة شيء من كبريائه المفقود.

والمباراة  أمام المريخ هي الثانية للمدير الفني الجديد للهلال الاُبَيِّض صلاح أحمد  آدم، الذي خسر الأولى أمام الهلال، ولن يحتمل الفريق تحت إشرافه ضربتين  مزدوجتين.

وعصر يوم غد الثلاثاء باستاد حليم/شداد، تلعب مباراة  الشرطة القضارف وضيفه الخرطوم الوطني صاحب الترتيب الثاني ب9 نقاط، وهي  مباراة تعني مسح آثار الخسارة المريرة للخرطوم في الجولة السابقة أمام هلال  الساحل.

 بينما تعني مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني،  لفريق الشرطة  الإستمرار في سكة الإنتصارات التي بدأت بفوز مفاجئ على الأهلي شندي في  الجولة السابقة ما جعل الفريق يرتقى للترتيب 13 بدلا عن عن 16 برصيد 4  نقاط.

وفي المساء بستاد حليم/شداد ايضا، يسعى المريخ الفاشر أمام  ضيفه حي العرب،  للتخلص من توتره بعد خسارتيه المتتاليتين  أمام كل من  الهلال كادُقُلي وهلال الساحل، ويحتل الفريق الترتيب 12ب4 نقاط، بينما لحي  العرب 5 نقاط في الترتيب ال9، ويسعى الفريق للفوز الثاني على التوالي.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						مواجهة مرتقبة بين المريخ وهلال الأبيض
  المريخ


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
مباريات ساخنة في الأسبوع الخامس لبطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.
يخوض المريخ الخرطوم اختبارًا غاية في الصعوية في  سعيه إلى استعادة صدارة الدوري الممتاز، عندما يلاقي نظيره هلال الأبيض في  المرحلة الخامسة من المنافسة، الثلاثاء.




وحقق”الأحمر” انتصارًا غاليًا في المرحلة السابقة على نظيره الأمل عطبرة بهدفٍ دون ردٍ منحه التواجد في صدارة الدوري الممتاز.
وواجه المدرب الفرنسي قوميز انتقاداتٍ لاذعة بعد الأداء المخيّب لفريقه أمام الأمل عطبرة.
وقال الفرنسي في تصريحاتٍ صحفيةٍ سابقةٍ، إنّه حاول  تطبيق طريقة لعب جديدة، لجهة أنّهم مقبلون على مبارياتٍ صعبة في دور  المجموعات بالبطولة الإفريقية.



لكنّ المريخ يملك ميزة إيجابية حتى اللحظة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز، بعدما حافظ على شباكه نظيفة بعد مرور أربع جولاتٍ.
ويتطّلع أبناء قوميز إلى تحقيق الفوز الرابع تواليًا في البطولة من أجل المحافظة على السجل الجيّد.
ويفقد المريخ في مباراته أمام هلال الأبيض عددًا من لاعبيه أبرزهم أحمد آدم، بكري المدينة، عماد الصيني.
ومن المنتظر أنّ تشهد تشكيلة الفرنسي ديديه قوميز عناصر جديدة وإتاحة الفرصة للعناصر الأساسية من أجل إلتقاط الأنفاس.
وفي الجهة الأخرى، يعاني هلال الأبيض بفترةٍ صعبةٍ بعد تلقيه ثلاث هزائم في المنافسة حتى اللحظة.
ولم يحقق الفريق الملقّب بـ”التبلدي” أيّ انتصارٍ في البطولة ما جعله يتذّيل الدوري السوداني الممتاز بنقطةٍ وحيدةٍ.
وما زال ممثل الأبيض يواجه صدمة الخروج من البطولة الإفريقية بعدما ودّع كأس الاتحاد في الشهر الجاري.
واستعان هلال الأبيض بالمدرب صلاح أحمد آدم لإخراج الفريق من النفق المظلم الذي يتواجد فيه.
وفي  جولة أخرى، يسعى الخرطوم الوطني عندما يواجه نظيره الشرطة القضارف إلى  استعادة التوازن بعد الخسارة المفاجئة أمام هلال الساحل في المرحلة الرابعة  من المنافسة.
ويملك  الفريق الشهير بـ”الكوماندوز” في جعبته”9â€³ نقاط، لكنّ الهزيمة القاسية  بثلاثة أهداف أمام ممثل بورتسودان جعلته يغادر المركز الأوّل متنازلاً  للمريخ الذي يتربّع عليها بـ”10â€³ نقاط.
وفي المقابل، يبحث الشرطة القضارف عن مواصلة رحلة الانتصارات، والوصول إلى النقطة السابعة.
وكان فريق المدرب محمد الطيب قد حقق فوزه الأوّل على حساب الأهلي شندي في المرحلة السابقة ليحصد أربع نقاط.
وفي مباراة ثانية، يتطّلع حي العرب بورتسودان إلى تعزيز موقفه في التواجد ضمن فرق المقدمة عندما يلاقي المريخ الفاشر.
ويملك  الفريق الملقّب بـ”السوكرتا” في رصيده خمس نقاط، وفي المقابل، يبحث مريخ  الفاشر عن الاستفاقة وحصد مزيد من النقاط بعد النتائج المخيّبة للآمال في  المنافسة حتى اللحظة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**تهنئه*



تتقدم أسرة قطاع الشباب بالتهاني والتبريكات لنجم شباب المريخ 

اواب طارق بمناسبه نجاحه في امتحانات الشهاده السودانيه واحرازه 85% المساق العلمي 

وتتمني له حياه علميه موفقه







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري يتوقف لـ"10" أيام واعتراض من القمة

  علم #سبورتاق بأن الدوري الممتاز سيتوقف بعد نهاية الجولة السادسة في الرابع والعشرين من شهر يناير الجاري لمدة عشرة أيام.

 وسوف يستأنف في الرابع من شهر فبراير المقبل، وتجيء فترة التوقف تمهيداً لإقامة معسكر خاص بالمنتخب الوطني.

 وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق بأن فترة التوقف وجدت معارضة شديدة من الأجهزة الفنية بناديي المريخ والهلال.

 ويأتي الإعتراض بسبب مشاركة الثنائي في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال  إفريقيا، مما يؤثر على إعداد الفريقين، في ظل استدعاء عدد من اللاعبين   بالأزرق والأحمر.

 ويتجه الثنائي الفني لتقديم طلب بإستثناء لاعبي القمة من الانضمام للمعسكر  تسهيلاً لترتيبات الفريقين قبل مواجهات دور المجموعات المنتظرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* كرنقو امام تحدي كبير في مواجهة التبلدي
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يلعب نجم  المريخ عبد الرحمن كرنقو في مباراة اليوم في موقعه المعروف الذي يشغله في  الهلال حيث سيواجه كرنقو لاعب المريخ الحالي فريقه السابق الهلال الابيض مع  رفيقه مازن محمدين ويتوقع ان يمنح المريخ اللاعب شارة القيادة في مباراة  اليوم تحفيزا له وكان كذلك اللاعب احمد عبد العظيم حارس المريخ الجديد قد  اتي من الهلال الابيض فضلا عن اللاعب محمد عباس كنان وهذا يعني ان اربعة من  لاعبي الهلال الابيض سيلعبون اليوم بشعار المريخ.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب المريخ يحذر من الاستهتار
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ حذر المدير  الفني للمريخ جوميز اللاعبين من الاستهتار والغرور في مباراة اليوم امام  الهلال الابيض وطالب اللاعبين بالقتال من اجل الخروج بنتيجة المباراة ولا  شي سواه وخاصة انه يريد ان ينفرد بصدارة بطولة الدوري الممتاز وطبق مدرب  المريخ طريقة اللعب التي خاض بها مباراة الفريق الاخيرة وجودها في تدريب  الامس وشدد على تقديم مستوى مميز يكشف عن جاهزية المريخ لمباريات دوري  المجموعات وكان جوميز قد اشاد باللاعبين وطريقة اللعب في مباراة الامل  عطبرة برغم سخونة الاجواء وانها لعبت في اجواء تختلف عن مباريات المريخ  السابقة,

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الفيلسوف صلاح ادم:نحترم المريخ ونعمل له الف حساب
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مدرب  الهلال صلاح ادم ان المريخ فريق كبير ومحترم ويعملون له الف حساب واشار الى  ان لكل مباراة ظروفها وقال ان ازرق كردفان يمر بكبوة جواد وانه سيعود بقوة  خلال الفترة الماضية واشار الى ان الهلال سيكون جاهزا لمباراة اليوم بعد  عودة اللاعبين لاجواء التنافس وخاصة انهم طوا ملف البطولة الكونفدرالية  واكد ان مباراة اليوم تعتبر نقطة تحول بالنسبهة لهم وسيعملون من اجل الفوز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يستضيف هلال الابيض
 



 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ يستضيف المريخ  الساعة السادسة والربع من مساء اليوم بتوقيت العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم  الهلال الابيض وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الخامس لبطولة الدوري الممتاز وكان  المريخ قد كسب ثلاث مباريات في الدوري الممتاز وتعادل في واحدة حيث فاز  على السوكرتا بثلاثة اهداف وفاز على الاهلي مروي بهدف وفاز على الامل عطبرة  بهدفين دون مقابل وله عشرة نقاط ويسعي خلال مباراة اليوم لمواصلة  الانتصارات حتى يحافظ الفريق على سجله خاليا من الهزائم في طريق الحفاظ على  بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي فاز بها لثلاث سنوات على التوالي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجنرال ينصب ترسانة خطيرة امام المريخ
 

 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ سيلعب مدرب  الهلال اليوم بترسانة دفاعية تبدأ من وسط الملعب وسيلعب فيها المدرب صلاح  ادم باللاعبين اوريان وسيف بله وابوستة لايقاف خطورة لاعبي المريخ فضلا عن  لاعبي الدفاع وكان مدرب الهلال قد وزع المهام على اللاعبين وطالب لاعبيه  باللعب بحذر وبجادية فضلا عن ابعاد الكرة من لمسة واحدة وحذر من الاخطاء في  وسط الملعب ويتوقع ان يجد المريخ صعوبة بالغة في مباراة اليوم امام الهلال  الابيض.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ديديه  جوميز:احترام الخصم طريقنا للفوز
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ المدير الفني  للمريخ ديديه جوميز قال انني تابعت هلال الابيض ووقفت على كل صغيرة وكبيرة  في طريقة لعبه واتي بجهاز فني جديد عدل من طريقة اللعب في المباراة الاخيرة  وقمنا باعداد اللاعبين عليها وعلى عدة سيناريوهات ونعرف ان الهلال هو فريق  محترم ويمثل السودان في البطولة الكونفدرالية ونلعب من اجل الفوز عليه في  مباراة اليوم مشيرا الى ان الهلال لن يكون صيدا سهلا باي حال من الاحوال  واعددنا لاعبينا من اجل الاستعداد لكافة السيناريوهات في مباراة اليوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الاتحاد يستعجل الكاف حول زيادة اللاعبين
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ أوضح الدكتور  حسن أبوجبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم السوداني SFA انهم قاموا بارسال  خطاب الى الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم CAF يستعجلونه من خلاله بالرد على  خطابهم السابق حول زيادة لاعبي الأندية مرفقاً معه بعض الاستفسارات  القانونية ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الكاف يصدر تعميم حول استضافة نهائي الأبطال والكونفدرالية
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ تسم الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم SFA  تعميم من الاتحاد الافريقي للعبة CAF   يعلن من  خلاله فتح باب التقديم للاتحادات الوطنية الراغبة في استضافة نهائية  الأبطال والكونفدرالية، ويقام نهائي الكونفدرالية يوم 10 يوليو، والابطال  يوم 17 يوليو 2021م، وحدد التعميم يوم 26 فبراير آخر موعد لتقديم الطلبات  ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عودة بيبو وحمزة للعب الجماعي
 المريخ يختتم تحضيراته لهلال الابيض بملعب أركويت 
 المكتب الإعلامي إختتم المريخ  تحضيراته لمواجهة هلال الابيض مساء اليوم الثلاثاء بمران صباح أمس الإثنين  بملعب أركويت، وقد أشرف الفرنسي ديديه قوميز على التدريب الذي إشتمل على  الإحماء وتنفيذ مجموعة من الجمل التكتيكية، وشهد المران عودة الثنائى حمزة  داؤود واحمد آدم بيبو للتدريبات الجماعية، ويتواجه المريخ وهلال الأبيض عند  السابعة من مساء اليوم بملعب إستاد الهلال بأمدرمان ضمن مباريات الإسبوع  الخامس من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز حيث يدخل المريخ للقاء برصيد "10"  نقاط بينما يملك هلال الأبيض نقطة وحيدة بعد مرور أربع أسابيع على  البطولة، ويفقد المريخ في اللقاء خدمات متوسط ميدانه مصعب كردمان الذي تعرض  للإصابة في اللقاء السابق امام الأمل عطبرة كما تعتبر المواجهة هي الأخيرة  لفك إيقاف النجم بكري المدينة الذي من المنتظر ان يعود للمشاركة مع الفريق  خلال الإسبوع السادس من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي يواجه خلاله  المريخ نادي توتي يوم الثاني والعشرون من شهر يناير الجاري.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يسحق توتي الخرطوم.. ومروي يهزم هلال الفاشر


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


شارك
سحق  الهلال، توتي الخرطوم (5-0)، مساء الثلاثاء باستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء بمدينة  أم درمان، بالجولة الخامسة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم.



أحرز  أهداف الهلال، محمد عبد الرحمن "هدفين" في الدقيقتين (10، 74)، والسمؤال  ميرغني (ق 23)، ونزار حامد (ق 35)، وأباذر عبد المنعم (ق47).

ورفع الهلال، رصيده إلى 11 نقطة من 5 مباريات، فيما تجمد رصيد توتي عند 4 نقاط.

لم  يجد الهلال، معاناة كبيرة في ترويض منافسه، وظهر الفارق الفني كبيرًا بين  الفريقين، ليحقق الفريق، الفوز الثالث على التوالي من أصل 5 مباريات.

وفي  مباراة لعبت بإستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء، حقق الأهلي مروي، فوزًا في الوقت  القاتل على الهلال الفاشر (1-0)، وأحرز الهدف للأهلي مروي ظهيره الأيمن  رامي كُرْتوكيلا في الدقيقة (88) من ركلة حرة خارج الصندوق، ليرفع رصيده  إلى 8 نقاط، فيما تجمد رصيد الفاشر عند 4 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقرير : الشغيل يحقق ما عجز عنه كل مدربي الأهلي شندي
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الأهلي شندي

لم  ينتبه الكثيرون لبداية الأهلي شندي بمسابقة الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم في  الموسم الحالي، الذي صنع تاريخا محليا مميزا منذ صعوده لأول مرة لمصاف  أندية الدوري الممتاز في 2011، فقد كسر الفريق نحس لازمه 9 مواسم متتالية،  وذلك حين فاز بمباراتين لأول مرة من أصل 4.

وتعتبر بداية الأهلي شندي هذا الموسم مميزة بسبب نجاح مديره الفني الشاب كمال الشغيل في الخروج بفوزين من أصل 4 مباريات.

يعرف  مسؤولو الأهلي شندي وكل أجياله التي لعبت له منذ 2011 وحتى 2020، حقيقة أن  الأهلي شندي لم يفز بمباراتين في أول 4 جولات متتالية، بل كان يتعثر أو  يتعادل في تلك المباريات، ولكن الغريب أنه في نهاية الموسم ينجح في خطف  إحدى بطاقتي تمثيل السودان بالكونفيدرالية وهو أمر حدث 8 مواسم متتالية ولم  يتوقف إلا موسم 2020.

عجز كل المدربين السابقين من المحليين  والأجانب الذي تولوا تدريب فريق الأهلي شندي مثل أول مدير فني أجنبي  التونسي محمد الكوكي والإثيوبي وبتو أباتو والبرازيلي ميراندينا، ومرورا  بالوطنيين الفاتح النقر وآخرين، في تحقيق الفوز بمباراتين من أصل أول 4  جولات، وهو الأمر الذي نجح فيه كمال الشغيل.

الأهلي شندي فاز بأول  مباراتين له على كل من توتي الخرطوم وعلى هلال الساحل، وفي هاتين  المباراتين جمع الفريق 6 نقاط وهو أعلى سقف نقاط يصله الأهلي شندي خلال هذه  المرحلة في تاريخه والذي يدخل موسمه العاشر بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.

بداية موفقة 

قائد الفريق السابق لعدة مواسم والمدرب العام الحالي النجم الدولي السابق حمودة بشير يؤكد ل  الحقيقة: "عايشت معظم بدايات الأهلي شندي بالدوري السوداني منذ أول موسم،  وفي الواقع لم نحقق كلاعبين فوزين في أول 4 مباريات، ولم نحقق 6 نقاط في  أول 4 جولات بالطبع".

وتابع: "أتذكر جيدا أننا كنا نتعثر في تلك  المباريات بالتعادل أو الخسارة، ولكن الجيل الحالي من اللاعبين والمدير  الفني كمال الشغيل فعلوا ذلك، وحقيقة يستحقون التحية ونتمنى في هذا الموسم  أن نستمر على تلك البداية الموفقة".

وكمال الشغيل المدرب الشاب كان  لاعبا دوليا سابقا خاض مع منتخب السودان للناشئين والشباب نهائيات إفريقيا  للفئتين، ولعب لمنتخب السودان الأول بعد تلك السنوات.

وتولى تدريب  الهلال الأبيض في 2016 وخاض معه نهائي كأس السودان، وعمل عضوا بالجهاز  الفني بمنتخب السودان قبل 3 سنوات مع المدير الفني السابق الكرواتي زدرافكو  لوجاروشيتش.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مصعب جلنجات:سنقاتل من اجل الفوز
 
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ قال مهاجم  هلال الابيض مصعب جلنجات ان مباراة اليوم تحدي بالنسبة لهم واشار الى ان  هلال تعرض لكبوة جواد وسيفيق منها واكد ان المباراة تعني بالنسبة لهم  الكثير ولا سبيل فيها سوى تحقيق الفوز ان اردنا العودة الى سابق العهد  واشار الى انهما سيقاتلون من اجل هدف سامي وهو الفوز وكان جلنجات قد برز  بشكل مميز مع الهلال في الكونفدرالية واحرز هدفين من جملة الاهداف الثلاثة  التي احرزها الهلال في شباك نامونجو التي انتهت بالتعادل بثلاثة اهداف لكل .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

  *لجنة باني .. ستموت في العشرين*
الاثنين ظ،ظ¨ يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
T. M
• مارس اتحاد الكرة فساده القديم ، ولجأ إلى التسمك بالشكليات للتهرب من تنفيذ القانون في شكوى المريخ ضد هلال كادوقلي ، بإدعاء أن المريخ لم يقدم طعناً في اللاعب مثار الشكوى قبل بداية المباراة.
• لتفصيل القضية نذكر أن المريخ طعن في قانونية مشاركة اللاعب محمد عبد الله خضر ، واستندت الشكوى إلى أن اللاعب المذكور مسجل في اتحاد القطينة بإعتباره من مواليد العام 1998 ، وأن هلال كادوقلي أشركه في الخانة المخصصة للاعبين تحت عشرين عاماً.
• لدحض الشكوى قدم هلال كادوقلي صورة رقم وطني للاعب يفيد أنه من مواليد شهر مارس عام 2000!
• سعى لدحض الشكوى فأثبت صحتها ، لأن المستند المقدم من هلال الجبال أكد أن اللاعب تخطى العمر المحدد في المادة 18 من لائحة المسابقة عند مشاركته في المباراة (أقل من 20 عام) ، لأن المستند أكد أن اللاعب يبلغ من العمر 20 عاماً وثمانية أشهر!!
• فوق ذلك أثبتت معلومات موثقة نشرها موقع سبورتاق الإخباري أن اللاعب غير مقيد في كشوفات هلال كادوقلي ، وأن اسمه ظل معلقاً في سيستم الإنتقالات ، مما يعني عدم اكتمال إجراءات تسجيله في الأصل!
• كانت الورطة كبيرة لرئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني ، الذي يتوهم أن منصبه مخصص لحماية ناديه السابق ، ومساعدته على البقاء في الممتاز بشتى السبل ، مثلما حدث في الشكوى الخطيرة التي قدمها ضده نادي الفلاح عطبرة ، متهماً إياه بمحاولة شراء نتيجة مباراة ناديه السابق مع مريخ الفاشر.
• المهم أن لجنة باني تهربت من النظر في شكوى المريخ ورفضتها شكلاً ، كي لا تنظرها موضوعاً.
• ذاك عين ما حدث في شكوى المريخ الشهيرة ضد مريخ الفاشر ، والتي انتهت في مقر محكمة كاس بمدينة لوزان السويسرية ، بإنتصار تاريخي للمريخ على اتحاد الفساد.
• خالف هلال كادوقلي نص المادة (18) من لائحة المسابقات ، وهي تنص على ما يلي :
(يجب أن يتواجد في مباريات الدوري الممتاز وطوال زمن المباراة لاعب شباب أقل من عشرين عام ، وأخر أقل من 23 عام في كل من الفريقين المتباريين ، وأي ناد يخالف هذا النص يعتبر مهزوماً صفر اثنين ، ويحق للجنة توقيع أي عقوبات إضافية عليه)!
• إذا تغاضينا عن ركاكة الصياغة فإن مدلول النص في غاية الوضوح ، يشير إلى حتمية معاقبة أي نادي لا يلتزم بإشراك لاعبين (تحت 21 و 23) بإعتباره مهزوماً بهدفين نظيفين!
• لم تتحدث المادة عن تقديم شكوى!
• ولم تشر إلى ضرورة استباق المباراة بتقديم احتجاج ، فوق ذلك فإن شكوى المريخ لم تتعلق بعدم صحة تسجيل اللاعب بل تعرضت إلى عدم قانونية مشاركته في المباراة عطفاً على عمره.
• مع ذلك تهربت اللجنة من تطبيق القانون على هلال كادوقلي ورفضت الشكوى شكلاً بإدعاء أن الطعن في صحة تسجيل اللاعب ينبغي أن يسبقه تقديم إعتراض!!
• إذا توهم باني بأن القضية (ستموت في العشرين) بقراره الأرعن فهو مخطئ!
• سيطعن المريخ في الحكم الجائر إلى لجنة الإستئنافات ، وإذا سايرت اللجنة باني ورفضت تطبيق القانون (وذلك الأرجح عطفاً على تاريخها الأسود مع المريخ) فسيلجأ النادي إلى محكمة كاس مجدداً ، كي يذيق اتحاد الفساد هزيمة جديدة فيها ، ويؤكد له صحة مقولة ( سيدي بي سيدو)!
• في قضية مريخ الفاشر الشهيرة رفضت محكمة كاس تمسك الاتحاد السوداني بالشكليات على حساب جوهر النزاع ، وذكرت أن المريخ قدم الشكوى في موعدها وسدد رسومها وحدد اسم اللاعب المخالف ورقمه واسم ناديه وحدد نوع المخالفة (الحصول على 3 بطاقات صفراء).
• كذلك أشارت هيئة المحكمة إلى أن عبء إثبات المخالفة يقع على عاتق الاتحاد وليس النادي ، لأنه الجهة المنظمة والمحتفظة بسجلات البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء للاعبين ، وأن الأندية لا تمتلك أي آلية رسمية تمكنها من رصد تلك البطاقات بمعزل عن الاتحاد.
• ذكرت ايضاً في معرض حيثياتها أن الشكليات لاينبغي أن تحول دون الوصول إلى الحقيقة ، وأن لا تمنع تحقيق العدالة.
• فوق ذلك نصت المادة 146 الفقرة 3 من لائحة الانضباط الصادرة من الفيفا على المواد التي ينبغي أن تدرج إلزاماً في لوائح الانضباط بالاتحادات الوطنية ، منها المادة 155 الفقرة 1 التي تماثل وتناظر المادة 8 الفقرة 3 من لائحة الممتاز.
• أشرك هلال كادوقلي لاعباً غير مؤهل في مباراته الدورية امام المريخ ، وينبغي اعتباره مهزوماً في كل الأحوال.
• على الفاتح باني أن يجهز نفسه للذهاب إلى رحلة جديدة إلى مدينة لوزان السويسرية لجنة الاستئناف إنصاف المريخ ، حيث توجد محكمة كاس ، المتخصصة في ردع من يتجاوزون القانون ، وفي إفحام من يستغلون مناصبهم لتغييب العدالة ، وتجاوز القانون.
• ما يفعله الفاتح باني لتمييز هلال كادوقلي لا يمكن السكوت عليه مطلقاً.

آخـــر الحقـــــــــأئــــق
T. M
• توهمنا ان الحكم الصادر في قضية كاس سيدفع الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم إلى تعديل لوائحة ، بعد أن أثبتت له المحكمة خطل بعضها وعواره وعدم مواكبته لما يحدث في العالم من حولنا.
• مثال على ذلك ما أوردته محكمة كاس عن وقوع عبء إثبات المخالفات على الاتحاد لا الأندية.
• يلزم الاتحاد الأندية بتحديد البطاقات الصفراء والحمراء التي يحصل عليها اللاعبون مثار الشكوى ، وتسمية المباريات التي أشهرت فيها ، بإدعاء أن لائحة المسابقة تلزم الشاكي بإيراد (التفاصيل).
• لم يرد في اللائحة نص صريح يلزم النادي الشاكي بحصر البطاقات وتسمية المباريات التي أشهرت فيها ، ومع ذلك ساد خطأ مفاده أن الشاكي ملزم بجردها .
• كذلك اتفقت هيئة المحكمة مع المريخ في أن الاتحاد لم يطبق العقوبة الإلزامية (Mandatory Sanction) التي تقضي باعتبار مريخ الفاشر خاسراً لنتيجة المباراة (0 – 2) وفقاً للمادتين (8 – 3 ) من لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز 2018 و ( 55 – 1 ) من لائحة الفيفا للانضباط.
• يتوهم الاتحاد أن الشكوى المقدمة طعناً في أهلية مشاركة أي لاعب تمثل أمراً يتعلق (بنتيجة مباراة).
• تعامل رئيس الاتحاد برد الفعل المعتاد ، و أمر بإدخال نص جديد في لائحة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز للعام يمنع تقديم الشكاوى المتصلة بنتائج المباريات إلى محكمة كاس!
• كان التعديل بالغ السذاجة ، أولاً : لجهة أن النظام الأساسي للاتحاد جوز استئناف كل القرارات الصادرة من لجنة الاستئناف إلى محكمة كاس ، ولائحة المسابقة لا تعلو على النظام الأساسي الذي يمثل دستور الاتحاد.
• ثانياً : المخالفة المتعلقة بإشراك لاعب موقوف في مباراة رسمية (انضباطية الطابع) ، ولا تتعلق بنتيجة مباراة كما يتواهم شداد.
• أثبتت المحكمة تلك الحقيقة بجلاء ، بعد أشار المريخ في الدعوى التحكيمية المقدمة إلى كاس إلى تجاهل المدعي عليه بشكل تعسفي للأحكام الوجوبية بلوائح الاتحادين السوداني والدولي لكرة القدم ، على الرغم من أنه لا مجال للتقدير أو التفسير أو إجازة ظروف مخففة تؤخذ في الاعتبار كما لا يجوز على صلاحية التصرف بإشراك لاعبين غير مؤهلين خارج قواعده الإلزامية المنظمة لذلك.
• تشرك لاعب غير مؤهل .. تعتبر مزوماً من فورك.
• الشكوى صحيحة مائة في المائة.
• اللاعب محمد عبد الله خضر غير مسجل في سيستم الانتقالات الخاص بهلال كادوقلي ، فكيف استخرجت له بطاقة مع النادي؟
• لماذا لم تطلب لجنة باني مستندات اللاعب من اتحاد القطينة؟
• كما أشار الزميل ناصر بابكر فقد رفضت لجنة المسابقات شكوى المريخ في مواجهة هلال كادوقلي (شكلاً ) بينما رفضت شكوى حي العرب ضد الهلال (موضوعاً) لعدم صحة الوقائع بعد الرجوع إلى بطاقة اللاعب وقيده في الأهلي منذ العام 2014 وبعد الإطلاع على اوراقه الثبوتية.
• ذلك يعني ان اللجنة جهزت المستندات الخاصة بشكوى حي العرب ، ورفضت تجهيز المستندات الخاصة بشكوى المريخ قبل الاجتماع.
• علماً أن شكوى حي العرب ضد الهلال نفسها صحيحة مائة في المائة ، لأن اللاعب عيد مقدم المشارك في خانة تحت 23 سنة من مواليد 17 سبتمبر 1995!
• ننتظر من لجنة الإستئناف ان تتعظ من خطئها القديم في شكوى مريخ الفاشر.
• إذا لم تفعل فعليها أن تنتظر درساً جديداً من الزعيم في لوزان!
T. M
• آخر خبر : انتهى الدرس .. يا باني!!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــعنــاويـــــن الرياضية الــعــالميـــــة  :



Hisham Abdalsamad 

* إبراهيموفيتش يتوهج ويقود ميلان لاستعادة صدارة الكالتشيو
* آرسنال يضرب نيوكاسل بثلاثية في ليلة تألق أوباميانج
 * رابطة الدوري الإنجليزي تعلن انخفاض أعداد مصابي كورونا في البريميرليج
 * فنربخشة يستقبل أوزيل بثلاثية في شباك أنقرة جوجو بالدوري التركي
* نادي تورينو الايطالي يقيل مدرب الفريق جيامباولو لسوء النتائج
* لاغازيتا: إنتر ميلان الايطالي يقرر تغيير اسمه وشعاره
 * بورنموث الإنجليزي يضم جاك ويلشير رسميا حتى نهاية الموسم الحالي
* مدرب دورتموند: يمكننا تعويض الغيابات أمام ليفركوزن
* زانيولو نجم روما الإيطالي يعلن إصابته بفيروس كورونا
 * المقاولون يستعيد نغمة الفوز ويعمق جراح الإسماعيلي بالدوري المصري
* إيقاف محمد الشناوي حارس الأهلي المصري 4 مباريات
* صحيفة: إشبيلية يرفض بيع يوسف النصيري بـ30 مليون يورو
* رسميا: أنيس البدري يعود للترجي التونسي
* لامبارد: فيرنر لا يقارن بتوريس.. وليستر مرشح لحصد اللقب
* مدرب وست هام: سنتعامل بحذر مع مشاركة أنطونيو
* ديشامب عن استبعاد بنزيما: لدي أقوى هجوم في تاريخ فرنسا
* أوزيل: حققت حلمي بالانتقال إلى فنربخشة التركي
* ليوناردو: نترقب مصير ميسي.. ولن نتوسل إلى نيمار ومبابي
* شالكه: سننجو من الإفلاس حتى في حالة الهبوط
* مانشيني عن بيرلو: التدريب ليس كاللعب .. وانتصار جميل للإنتر
 * تشاكا: أوباميانج أظهر أهميته.. وبارتي مثال للخبرة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#مــفــكـــــرة_الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :






❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5



* الشرطة القضارف (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني 15:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم

* المريخ (-- : --) هلال الأبيض 18:15  الملاعب HD  الهلال

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) حي العرب بورتسودان 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم



——————————
❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19

* وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) وست بروميتش 20:00  beIN 2  احمد عبده

* ليستر سيتي (-- : --) تشيلسي 22:15  beIN 2  يوسف سيف
——————————
❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* قاديش (-- : --) ليفانتي 20:00  beIN 3  جواد بدة

* بلد الوليد (-- : --) إلتشي 20:00  beIN 4  مضر اليوسف

* ألافيس (-- : --) إشبيلية 22:30  beIN 3  محمد بركات
——————————


❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17

* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) فيردر بريمن 21:30  SKY 1  ??

* باير ليفركوزن (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند 21:30  SKY 1  ??

* هيرتا برلين (-- : --) هوفنهايم 21:30  SKY 3  ??

* ماينز (-- : --) فولفسبورج 21:30  SKY 4  ??
——————————


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14

* الرائد (-- : --) الاتفاق 14:40  KSA 1  خالد المديفر

* العين (-- : --) الاتحاد 15:00  KSA 2  خالد اليوسف

* القادسية (-- : --) الفتح 16:50  KSA 3  جعفر الصليح

* الشباب (-- : --) الفيصلي 17:10  KSA 4  خالد اليوسف

* الأهلي (-- : --) أبها 19:10  KSA 2  بلال علام




——————————


#نــتــائــج_مباريــات_الامس  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5

* الهلال (5 : 0) توتي
* هلال الفاشر (0 : 11) اهلي مروي
#الترتيب : الهلال (11) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (10) الخرطوم (9) هلال الساحل (9) أهلي مروي (8)

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19

* آرسنال (3 : 0) نيوكاسل يونايتد
#الترتيب : مانشستر يونايتد (37) مانشستر سيتي (35) ليستر سيتي (35) ليفربول (34) توتنهام (33)

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18

* كالياري (0 : 2) ميلان
#الترتيب : ميلان (43) انتر ميلان (40) نابولي (34) روما (34) يوفنتوس (33)
——————————




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل التهاني والتبريكات لنجم شباب المريخ حفيد الاساطير إبراهيم  عبد الرحيم بمناسبه نجاحه في امتحانات الشهاده السودانيه واحرازه 68% المساق الادبي



ونتمني له حياه علميه موفقه








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل التهاني والتبريكات لنجم شباب المريخ حسن شكاك "ميسي" بمناسبه نجاحه في امتحانات الشهاده السودانيه واحرازه 85% المساق الادبي



ونتمني له حياهعلميه موفقه


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             المريخ يتعاقد مع شركة مصرية لعمل المضمار                           
 يوم الخميس
ظ ظ، - يناير - ظ،ظ©ظ§ظ 


                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 
في ظل جدية النادي ومسابقته للزمن حتي  تكون القلعة الحمراء جاهزة لإستحقاقات فريق الكرة في منافسات دوري أبطال  أفريقيا وأستقبال مباريات المريخ في دوري المجموعات تعاقد نادي المريخ  السوداني مع شركة مصرية لعمل المضمار داخل أستاد المريخ وقد أرسل النادي  مقدم العقد الذي أتفق عليه الطرفان وستأتي الشركة في غضون 5 أيام لتباشر  عملها فوراً في المضمار…
مع العلم ان مبلغ المشروع مقدم من مبادرة الجار لإعمار الدار





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*                             المريخ يعسكر بفندق روانيا إستعداداً للمباريات الدوري الممتاز المقبلة                           
 



                             بواسطة :                              المسالمة 
سيدخل فريق المريخ عقب تمرين الامس مباشرةً في معسكر مغلق حتي يوم 22 من هذا الشهر بفندق روانيا إستعداداً  للمباريات المتبقية في الدوري الممتاز…






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المريخ الزعيم يلتقي التبلدي اليوم للمحافظة على الصدارة وفك عقوبة نجمه العقرب*




يواجه المريخ الزعيم متصدر الدوري، مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، تحديا جديدا وذلك بإستضافته فريق الهلال الاُبَيِّض، ضمن خواتيم الأسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم في الموسم الذي يحمل الرقم 26 للمسابقة.

ويسعى المريخ لتحقيق عدة أهداف أمام الاُبَيِّض، أهمها تعزيز الصدارة وعدم التفريط فيها، إلى جانب تدعيم سجله بأفضل مسيرة الانتصارات متتالية في المسابقة، وهو العدد 4، حيث فقد الخرطوم الوطني فرصة نيل ذلك الشرف بعد خسارته المفاجئة أمام هلال الساحل.

كما تعتبر المواجهة هي الأخيرة لفك إيقاف النجم بكري المدينة الذي من المنتظر ان يعود للمشاركة مع الفريق خلال الإسبوع السادس من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي يواجه خلاله المريخ نادي توتي يوم الثاني والعشرين من شهر يناير الجاري.

وتساوى المريخ بعد فوزه على الأمل عطبرة، في عدد مرات الفوز المتتالي مع الخرطوم الوطني بواقع 3 مباريات لكل فريق.

وكان المريخ قد تصدر الجولة الرابعة برصيد 10 نقاط، وتفصله نقطة واحد عن أقرب مطاردين له، هما الخرطوم الوطني وهلال الساحل، ونقطة عن هلال الخرطوم الذي تصدر امس مؤقتا في انتظار نتائج اليوم وغدا..

وإختتم المريخ تحضيراته لمواجهة هلال الابيض بمران صباح أمس الإثنين بملعب أركويت، وقد أشرف الفرنسي ديديه قوميز على التدريب الذي إشتمل على الإحماء وتنفيذ مجموعة من الجمل التكتيكية، وشهد المران عودة الثنائى حمزة داؤود واحمد آدم بيبو للتدريبات الجماعية، ويفقد المريخ في اللقاء خدمات متوسط ميدانه مصعب كردمان الذي تعرض للإصابة في اللقاء السابق امام الأمل عطبرة

أما الهلال الاُبَيِّض الذي يحتل الترتيب ال16 والأخير بنقطة واحدة فقط من 4 مباريات، وهو ترتيب لم يحدث في تاريخ منذ صعوده للممتاز قبل 5 مواسم، فيتوقع أن تكون ردة فعله مختلفة في مباراته غدا الثلاثاء أمام المريخ، وذلك لاستعادة شيء من كبريائه المفقود.

والمباراة أمام المريخ هي الثانية للمدير الفني الجديد للهلال الاُبَيِّض صلاح أحمد آدم، الذي خسر الأولى أمام الهلال، ولن يحتمل الفريق تحت إشرافه ضربتين مزدوجتين.

الوطني يلتقي الشرطة
وعصر اليوم الثلاثاء وباستاد حليم/شداد، تلعب مباراة الشرطة القضارف وضيفه الخرطوم الوطني صاحب الترتيب الثاني ب9 نقاط، وهي مباراة تعني مسح آثار الخسارة المريرة للخرطوم في الجولة السابقة أمام هلال الساحل ومحاولة الانقضاض مجددا على الصدارة في حال تعثر المريخ اليوم.

بينما تعني مواجهة الخرطوم الوطني، لفريق الشرطة الإستمرار في سكة الإنتصارات التي بدأت بفوز مفاجئ على الأهلي شندي في الجولة السابقة ما جعل الفريق يرتقى للترتيب 13 بدلا عن عن 16 برصيد 4 نقاط.

مريخ الفاشر وحي العرب
وفي المساء بستاد حليم/شداد ايضا، يسعى المريخ الفاشر أمام ضيفه حي العرب، للتخلص من توتره بعد خسارتيه المتتاليتين أمام كل من الهلال كادُقُلي وهلال الساحل، ويحتل الفريق الترتيب 12ب4 نقاط، بينما لحي العرب 5 نقاط في الترتيب ال9، ويسعى الفريق للفوز الثاني على التوالي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نزار حامد يبتعد بصدارة هدافي الدوري الممتاز




 عبدالرحمن عيدروس

إبتعد صانع ألعاب الهلال نزار حامد، بصدارة هدافي الدوري الممتاز، بتسجيله هدف في مباراة الامس التي جمعت الأزرق بفريق توتي، حيث رفع اللاعب الشهير بـ( تكتكة) حصيلته من الأهداف إلى خمسة أهداف، ليجلس وحيدًا في صدارة الهدافين..

وكان نزار قد سجل هدفين في مرمى الأهلي مروي ومثلها في شباك الأمل عطبرة، كما نجح اللاعب في صناعة هدفين في مباراة الامس لينافس أيضًا في قائمة صانعي الأهداف (اسيست)







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   التاج يعقوب: المريخ يمكنه الإطاحة بالأهلي في دوري الأبطال 



   




التاج يعقوب نجم نادي المريخ السوداني (فيسبوك)






   حافظ محمد أحمد 



الخرطوم WinWin





كشف التاج يعقوب نجم فريق المريخ والمنتخب السوداني، لـwinwin أسرار تربع المريخ على صدارة ترتيب الدوري المحلي، وتفوقه وتحقيقه الانتصارات وأسباب تفاؤله عندما يخوض الفريق منافسات دوري أبطال إفريقيا جنبا إلى جنب رفقة الأهلي المصري وتطلعاته للفوز على حامل اللقب وحصد إحدى بطاقتي التأهل للدور ربع النهائي.

حدثنا عن البداية الجيدة للمريخ وتربعه على صدارة الدوري السوداني؟

اعتدنا على تحقيق الانتصارات في الدوري، ثقتنا بأفضليتنا دون الوصول لمرحلة  الغرور تسهل مأموريتنا كثيرا، دائما ندخل المباريات ونحن نثق أننا الأقرب  لتحقيق الفوز بفضل مجموعة العناصر المتميزة في صفوف الفريق.

وهل تتوقع استمراركم في الصدارة وتحقيق اللقب للموسم الرابع تواليا؟

لا أشك بأننا سنحقق اللقب في النسخة الحالية، ذلك لأننا حققنا الفوز في  أصعب الظروف، فهذه المرحلة الحالية تعد الأصعب قياسا بالغيابات التي حاصرت  الفريق، وننتظر خلال الفترة المقبلة استعادة جهود عدد كبير من تلك العناصر  التي غابت، لذلك لأ أرى أن هناك فريقا يمكن أن يوقف تقدمنا.

وماهي برأيك أسباب التفوق الدائم للمريخ رغم الغيابات المتعددة؟

أولا لأننا نمتلك عقلية الانتصارات، ولا فوارق فنية بين اللاعبين، الكل  جاهز لتقديم الإضافة في مركزه، كما أن هناك العديد من اللاعبين الذين  يمكنهم اللعب في أكثر من مركز، لذلك فريقنا لا يتأثر بغياب لاعب أو أكثر،  ففي بعض المباريات غاب عنا 11 لاعبا ولم نتأثر وحققنا الفوز.

كيف ترى حظوظ المريخ في منافسات دوري أبطال إفريقيا؟

أعتقد أن حظوظنا كبيرة للغاية، حاليا الفريق يتقدم على نحو مميز وتجاوز  المرحلة الصعبة، في المباريات المقبلة سنستعيد جهود عدد كبير من اللاعبين  بعد تعافيهم من الإصابة ذلك سيعزز قوتنا أكثر، ويمنح المدرب أريحية كبيرة  في المفاضلة والاختيار وانتقاء التشكيلة المثالية، وهذا من شأنه أن يعطينا  دفعة للتركيز على كل مباريات دور المجموعات في البطولة القارية، وهدفنا  تحقيق إحدى بطاقتي التأهل.

وكيف تنظر للمواجهة المرتقبة أمام الأهلي المصري؟

قبل القرعة تمنيت أن نتواجد في مجموعة واحدة مع الأهلي المصري تحديدا، فهو  يملك خبرة وافرة ويستطيع أن يحقق الكثير من النقاط أمام المنافسين في  المجموعة، ما يسهل من مهمتنا كثيرا، فبهذه الطريقة سيكون علينا تحقيق كامل  النقاط على ملعبنا، والخروج لبقية الملاعب بنية حصد النتائج الإيجابية  مثلما فعلنا أكثر من مرة في النسخ السابقة.


إذن لديك ثقة كبيرة بالفوز على الأهلي عندما تستضيفونهم في أم درمان؟

نعم بالتأكيد، سيواجهون 11 مقاتلا في الملعب، وسنجعل اللقاء صعبا عليهم  للغاية. لا أتذكر متى تمكن الأهلي من الخروج بالفوز من مدينة أم درمان.  عندما كنت صغيرا عام 2003 حقق المريخ انتصارا كبيرا (3-1) على الأهلي،  ولذلك نعتقد بأننا قادرون على المضي بهذا الطريق الناجح.


على الصعيد الشخصي هل تعتقد أنك مظلوم من الإعلام والجماهير؟

أعتقد ذلك، ليس من ناحية الجماهير لأنهم يمنحونني حقي ويؤازرونني في كل  وقت، لكن من ناحية الإعلام أعتقد أنني مظلوم، ولذلك لا أظهر كثيرا في  التصريحات أو المقابلات. من ناحيتي لا أرفض التعامل مع الإعلام فهو شريك  أصيل في المنظومة الكروية، ولكن أرغب دائما في التركيز داخل الملعب.

ما هو سر نجاح نجوم مدينة عطبرة في المريخ؟

من يستطيع النجاح والظهور الجيد في ملعب مدينة "الحديد والنار" يستطيع  النجاح في أي مكان آخر. اشتهر نجوم مدينة "عطبرة" بالقوة والاستبسال،  وجماهير المريخ تحديدا تعشق اللاعب المقاتل الذي يؤدي بروح عالية، ومعظم  الجيل الحالي لفريق المريخ هم من مدينة عطبرة أو من نادي الخرطوم.

 

ومن هو أفضل لاعب سوداني واللاعب الذي تمنيت أن تزامله؟

التش أفضل لاعب ظهر في العقد الأخير، لم أشاهد مثله قط، حتى في التدريبات  نستمتع بأسلوبه السلس ولمساته الساحرة، يتحكم بالكرة بشكل مذهل، ويفعل بها  ما يشاء. من ناحية أخرى تمنيت اللعب إلى جانب الأسطورة فيصل عجب، وهو دائم  التحفيز لنا، وأعتقد أنه الأفضل من ناحية الأرقام القياسية الشخصية.


كيف ترى حظوظ المنتتخب السوداني في التأهل لنهائيات كأس أفريقيا المقبلة؟

أراها كبيرة للغاية، منتخب ساوتومي ليس بالقوي الذي يمكن أن نخسر النقاط  أمامه، وأعتقد أننا قادرون على تحقيق الفوز أمام جنوب إفريقيا في أم  درمان. 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم

  *هدف الجزولي وحماقة الدكتاتور*
الثلاثاء  ظ،ظ© يناير ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ،م
T. M
• اتخذ بعض الحواريين من الهدف الذي سجله لاعب المريخ الشاب الجزولي نوح في شباك الأمل عطبرة سبباً للإشادة بالقرار الأحمق الذي اتخذه دكتاتور الكرة السودانية ، وفرضه على مجلسه بإشراك لاعب دون سن العشرين وآخر دون سن الثالثة والعشرين أساسيين طوال زمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز.
• لو صدر ذلك الرأي من الجهلة الذين يطبلون للفاسد ، أو من الإعلاميين الذين يسبحون بحمد الدكتاتور ويكافئهم هو بالرحلات والنثريات الدولارية مع المنتخبات لفهمنا دوافعهم ، ولكننا لم نهضم صدوره من شاب مؤهل وصاحب قدرات عالية ، مثل الكابتن أيمن يماني المحلل الرياضي المعروف.
• صحيح أن الجزولي قدم مردوداً رائعاً ، وصحيح أنه احرز أحد أجمل اهداف المنافسة حتى اللحظة ، لكن ذلك لا يجعل قرار شداد صحيحاً ، ولا يبرره بأي حال من الأحوال.
• يحوي القرار الأرعن تدخلاً سافراً في الشأن الفني للمدربين أولاً ، مثلما يشكل سابقةً لم نشهد لها مثيلاً في أي اتحاد كروي آخر.
• نذكر لمن تحدثوا عن تألق الجزولي أن المريخ نفسه اضطر إلى إشراك اللاعب عبد الكريم عبد الرحمن أساسياً في المباريات السابقة للدوري ، وأن اللاعب أخفق ، وتعرض لإنتقادات حادة ، يمكن أن تنهي مشواره الكروي مبكراً ، لأن المدرب دفع به مجبراً وبلا قناعة كاملة بأحقيته في اللعب أساسياً منذ البداية وحتى النهاية.
• الدفع بالشباب في المباريات الرسمية يتم بالتدرج ، ويمكن لأي لاعب متميز أن يفرض نفسه على مدربه في عمر صغير إذا تمت تنشئته بطريقة سليمة ، مثلما حدث في المريخ نفسه عشرات المرات!
• سبق لمدرب المريخ السابق سليمان عبد القادر أن دفع بلاعب أشباله عيسى صباح الخير في بطولة سيكافا التي أقيمت إحدى مجموعاتها في مدينة مدني في منتصف الثمانينات ، وكان عيسى صغير السن بدرجة دفعت رجال الأمن الذين يحرسون إحدى بوابات إستاد مدني لمنعه من الدخول ، لأنهم لم يصدقوا حديثه أنه لاعب في فريق المريخ.
• سبقه الكابتن إبراهومة المسعودية الذي شارك مع المريخ اساسياً أمام الهلال وأحرز هدفاً جميلاً في الشباك الزرقاء وكان ما يزال لاعباً في فريق أشبال المريخ.
• منهم إبراهومة الكلاكلة ، الذي أشركه المريخ في مباراته الشهيرة أمام الموردة في العام 1989 ، عندما فرض الاتحاد على الأحمر أداء مباراة دورية إبان وجود فريقه  في معسكر مدينة لايبزج الألمانية الشهيرة ، وكان عدد اللاعبين الموجودين في السودان من فرقة المريخ ستة فقط ، فاضطر المريخ إلى إشراك خمسة من فريق الأشبال أمام الموردة التي كانت تمتلك فريقاً يهز الأرض في ذلك الوقت.
• تألق إبراهومة وسجل هدف المريخ الوحيد في تلك المباراة وانتهى اللقاء بالتعادل.
• بعده أقدم مجلس المريخ على تصعيد لاعب ِأشباله خالد احمد المصطفى وهو يافع صغير السن ، وأفلح خالد في أن يلعب أساسياً بل أصبح النجم الأول للفريق.
• بعده صعد المريخ لاعبيه ياسر قورماهيا وحاتم محمد أحمد وعبد الناصر وطارق أبو القاسم وإداورد جلدو قبل أن تنتهي فترتهم مع فريق الأشبال ، فلعبوا أساسيين مع الفريق الأول.
• نجحوا لأن دوي الأشبال الذي كانوا يلعبون فيه بانتظام صقلهم ، ومنحهم القوة والدافع وجهزهم للعب مع الفريق الأول في أعمار صغيرة ، وليس لأن الإتحاد فرضهم بفرمان عالي ، لا علاقة له بالشأن الفني.
• مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ليست سنية ، وهي مخصصة للكبار ، ولا ينبغي أن تحوي شروطاً تتعلق بأعمار اللاعبين بأي حال من الأحوال.
• الإتحاد الذي يدعي رئيسه الحرص على مصلحة الكرة السودانية ودعمه للصغار لم ينظم أي مسابقة للمراحل السنية على مدى ثلاث سنوات أعقبت انتخابه في العام 2017!
• قراره القاضي بإجبار الأندية على إشراك لاعبين من فئات الشباب في المسابقة الأولى يعد هروباً إلى الأمام من الواجب الذي يفرض على الإتحاد تنظيم مسابقة عمرية ، وإنشاء أكاديميات كروية تستهدف إعداد اللاعبين في أعمار صغيرة ، ووفق أسس صحيحة صدقاً لا إدعاءً.
• من المثالب المحسوبة على القرار أنه دفع الأندية إلى تزوير أعمار لاعبيها على عينك يا تاجر !
• مثال على ذلك اللاعب عيد مقدم ، المسجل في كشوفات الهلال على انه دون العشرين سنة واللاعب وليد الشعلة المسجل في خانات تحت 23 سنة!
• عيد مقدم من مواليد 17 سبتمبر 1995 ، وذلك يعني أنه عمره 26 سنة ، وقد انضم إلى النادي الأهلي شندي قبل ست سنوات من الان ، ومع ذلك يلعب مع الهلال في خانات تحت عشرين سنة!
• لو صح ما يزعمه الهلال فذلك يعني أن عيد أنضم إلى الأهلي شندي وعمره دون 14 سنة فهل يعقل ذلك؟
• وليد الشعلة من مواليد 1995 ، ومحمد مختار (بشة الصغير) من مواليد العام 1991!
• عمر بشة الحقيقي ثلاثون عاماً ، ومع ذلك فهو مسجل في الخانات المخصصة لمن هم دون 23 سنة!
• الهلال ليس وحده في ظاهرة تزوير الأعمار وتحويرها ، فكل أندية الممتاز تفعل ذلك ، وتتلاعب كي تنفذ نص المادة 18 التي أقحمها شداد في لائحة الدوري الممتاز بادعاء أنه يرغب في دعم اللاعبين صغار السن بها.
• لو كان الدكتاتور راغباً في أداء واجباته تجاههم لنظم لهم مسابقات عمرية ، تجعلهم يمارسون نشاطهم مع أقرانهم ، ويقدمون أنفسهم ويثبتون كفاءتهم في أجواء طبيعية ، وليس بفرضهم قسراً على المدربين!

آخــــر الحقـــــائـــــــق
T. M
• نسأل الدكتاتور : كم عدد اللاعبين الذي سيوفرهم ذلك التشريع المعيب لمنتخب الشباب مثلاً؟
• إذا فرضنا أن كل ناد سجل لاعبين إثنين تحت العشرين ، وأن الأندية التزمت بالأعمار وابتعدت عن التزوير سيصبح العدد 34 لاعباً ، فهل يكفي ذلك الرقم كقاعدة اختيار لمنتخب الشباب؟
• لو نظم الاتحاد مسابقة لدوري الشباب بالنسبة لأندية الدرجة الممتازة وحدها ، وسمح لكل ناد بضم ثلاثين لاعباً في فريقه لإرتفع عدد اللاعبين الشباب إلى 510 لاعب!
• يمكن للإتحاد بعدها أن يتوافر على قاعدة حقيقية من اللاعبين الصغار ، تمكن مدرب منتخب الشباب من انتقاء المبرزين بلا كبير عناء.
• لو نظم مسابقات سنية لمنتخبات الولايات فسيرتفع العدد ويتضاعف.
• ولو أنشأ أكاديمية كروية في كل ولاية بالتعاون مع حكومات الولايات ، فسيتضاعف العدد عدة مرات ، وسيقدم الاتحاد خدمة كبيرة بتلك الأكاديميات لمستقبل اللعبة قبل حاضرها.
• حديث الدكتاتور عن اهتمامه باللاعبين الصغار لا تدعمه توجهاته.
• إدعى أنه يحارب التزوير وسن قانوناً حرض به الأندية على التزوير ضمنياً.
• سمح لكل نادٍ بتسجيل لاعبين اثنين تحت عشرين سنة ، وفرض مشاركة أحدهما أساسياً طوال زمن المباراة.
• ذلك يعني إحداث ضغط هائل على لاعبين اثنين ، لأنهما سيلعبان في مسابقة مضغوطة تنظم بمعدل مباراة كل ثلاثة ايام لكل فريق.
• نسأل : ماذا ستفعل الأندية التي يتعرض لاعبوها المسجلون في خانات الشباب إلى الإصابة؟
• تلعب ناقصة أم تزور تاتي؟
• إذا عذرنا الجهلة والأقلام الرخيصة التي تساند الطاغية في خزعبلاته فما عذر أيمن يماني؟
• من نالوا تنشئة صحيحة تألقوا في أعمار صغيرة.
• منهم الفرنسي كيليان إمبابي الذي قاد فرنسا إلى الفوز بلقب المونديال وعمره 19 عام.
• ومنهم البرازيلي نيمار الذي قاد منتخب السامبا للفوز بالميدالية الذهبية للأولمبياد وفاز مع البارسا بلقب دوري أبطال أوروبا وبطولة كأس العالم للأندية والدوري الإسباني والسوبر الأوروبي قبل أن يكمل 23 عاماً من عمره.
• من السلبيات التي صاحبت التجربة الفاشلة ما حدث في قضية لاعب هلال كادوقلي محمد عبد الله خضر ، الذي اتضح أنه غير مسجل أصلاً في هلال الجبال ، علاوةً على أنه لعب بعمر مزور.
• حتى العمر المزور لم يؤهله للعب مع ناديه في خانات الشباب.
• مع ذلك لعب لأن هلال الجبال محمي ومدعوم من رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني!
• مازلنا نسأل : كيف تم استخراج بطاقة للاعب لم يقبله السيستم؟
• نسأل ونحن نعلم الإجابة ، فالفاتح باني يتوهم أنه انتخب رئيساً للجنة المسابقات ونائباً لرئيس الاتحاد كي يخدم ناديه السابق ويمنع هبوطه من الممتاز.
• لا أدل على ذلك من تورطه في قضية تواطؤ بشكوى من نادي الفلاح عطبرة في مباراة هلال كادوقلي ومريخ الفاشر في الدوري السابق.
• تعمدوا دفن تلك الفضيحة بإسناد التحقيق فيها إلى لجنة برئاسة حسن برقو.
T. M
• آخر خبـــر : لو كان اتحاد الفساد جاداً في محاربة التواطؤ لأحال الملف إلى الشرطة والنيابة.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التشكيلة المتوقعة لمباراة اليوم ضد هلال الابيض


 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع وضع ضوابط صارمة :



اتحاد الكرة يحدد موعد فتح الانتقالات للقمة السودانية 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

استقر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني علي ان يفتح نظام الانتقال الالكتروني لناديا القمة الهلال والمريخ في يوم 24 يناير الحالي ويستمر حتي يوم 31 يناير .

ويأتي قرار الاتحاد السوداني بناءً على طلب من نادي الهلال الذي طالب بفتح نافذة انتقالات شتوية استثنائية لدعم صفوفه قبل دخول غمار دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا .

ومن ضوابط الأنتقالات الجديد أن اللاعبين المعنيين بهذا بالتوقيع في كشوفات القمة السودانية هم السودانيون الذين يلعبون في الدوريات الخارجية واللاعبون الأجانب مع احترام اللوائح المعمول بها بشأن عدد اللاعبين الأجانب في الدوري المحلي الممتاز .

 وكذلك من أجل الحفاظ على نزاهة المنافسة سيتم منع الانتقال بين الأندية السودانية .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------

